# Bookcliffs Cow Bison Hunt recap



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thought I would share a few photos from the Bookcliffs. It was a tough decision to cash my points out on a cow tag, but in the end I decided I didn't want to wait atlest another ten years for a bull tag. I had always dreamed of hunting the Henry's but wasn't excited about the weather during the late hunt. Put in for the archery cow hunt knowing I would draw, and started researching A shake up at work made the archery dates unavailable for vacation, luckily it was on the last day to change applications so I swapped out for the new bookcliffs cow hunt. I had never laid eyes on the bookcliffs and knew very little about Buffalo so it was going to be an adventure for sure.
Biologist was a super nice guy, gave me the Bisons core area and said to check back with any further questions. That first trip I saw exactly zero buffalo didn't have a clue how to tell buffalo sign from cattle and saw some big deep country.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Luckily I had started scouting early. Last year's stats for the Bookcliffs Cow hunt had me thinking this would be a slam dunk but after that first trip down there I knew I better step up my efforts. Finally started to see a few scattered groups of bison. Learned that thier track is almost a circle, had an idea of what bison scat looked like.








Interesting fact about American Bison is that they don't have to water everyday. They also only consume 1% of thier body wieght grazing daily. No wonder they can seemingly disappear in this country.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Following this one!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I had to leave for my work hitch right before the first bull hunt opened and wouldn't be back home until two days before the cow only opener. 
Could only find a single group of buffalo all day on Thursday, but they were being watched by several other guys. I didn't know how the pressure of two previous any Bison hunts had effected where the herds like to be so it was back to racing checking every single spot again.
Here's a pictures of Bookcliffs





























The divide road is basically the backbone into the Bisons core area. Roads down most of the ridge tops. The tops were mostly covered in thick cedar or chained off for cattle to graze (probably my habitat money hard at work lol) It's really hard to glass unless your at the edge then you can see A Lot further then you want to carry a buffalo quarter.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I managed to sucker a few of my best buddies away from hunting the best part of the elk rut and flying into Utah for the Rare opportunity to see a free ranging American Bison. I had a feeling this hunt was going to be either going to be over the first weekend or the buffalo would head deep into the books making for a season long grinder.

My goals for this hunt were simple 1- enjoy time with the people who traveled here 2- try to find a cow that looked like a 3/4 year old bull.

I really think this being a cow hunt eliminated some of the stress of drawing a once in a lifetime tag. Wanted a good one but wasn't not searching for the biggest on the mountain type of deal. Plus this is the first time all these guys have been in the same camp together. Some knew each some didn't but they all knew how to glass and I knew if anyone was going to glass up a buffalo it would be this group.

The books is awesome country. Limited entry deer and elk, bison, and wild horses under every shade tree lol.















My biggest concern was telling which were cows and bulls. There's only one way to be 100% and as you can see in the picture with the horses the brush was way too tall for that.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

The evening before the opener we split into two groups to try and find some Bison and nail down a plan for opening morning. 
I went back to where everyone was watching the herd the night before and my buddies headed to look off the point. We found the herd alright with about 15/20 other vehicles cruising the area. They were tucked into a area I felt most couldn't see into but could also see this was going to be popular spot in the morning. A typical Utah opening morning **** show no doubt.

Luckily my buddies had found a small bunch on thier way to glass the point. We decided to try and avoid the **** show and hunt this other group in the morning.























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

The morning came fast and I like to be super early to my spot. Nothing worse than arriving late and seeing someone else where you wanted to be all because you slept a extra 30 minutes. Sure enough about 15 minutes before shooting light here comes everyone rolling in. Guess we weren't the only ones who spotted these last night. No respect for being first and it got real crowded real quick. We checked the wind and started making a loop to keep the wind in our favor. All the sudden I see head lamps rushing straight out to where the buffalo were last seen but totally the worst for wind direction. Guess they never noticed a buffalo has a huge nose. Not surprising it was a ghost town when the sun came up.

We knew the Bison cruised the rim of cliffs staying tight in the thick cedars so they could just drop off the top at a moment's notice. We spread out and started hitting the tiny openings and edges with our glass.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Someone picked up a set of tracks. It should be noted that Bison don't seem to travel on a trail but just spread out in a gaggle except in super tight terrain features. Fresh pee spots littered the ground so we knew they were just here. Dang hard to see into the cedars often we were dropped down glassing for legs more than bodies. There they are!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

They were quickly moving though the cedars. The last three stopped for a split second about a body lenght from being totally covered up in the cedars. First one turned was directly at us definitely a cow -narrow face, pencil horns curving in. Pass - didn't want a frontal shot. Next was basically the same cow only perfectly broad side but it's horns were also thin and pencily. Pass - might regret later but it's opening morning and want just a bit better. Last bison broadside but in the tall sage brush. Bigger body size than other two, beautiful two tone coat ( most cows are single color) good mass, triangle face but horns don't have much if any curve inward. If it's a cow I'm taking her. Rifle is up safety is off. I'm pretty sure it's a cow waiting on any sort of confirmation. Whisper to my buddy can you tell? Nope not sure!! At the sound of our voices the buffalo break for the trees. BOOM


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Marvin yells out you missed. What the hell? I can plainly see the first shot knocked a buffalo off it's feet. For a fleeting second I think it's a done deal. In a flash it's back up BOOM! ****s breaking branches everywhere as the thicket erupts and buffalo scrambled for the rim edge.

**** all kind of things are rushing though my head right now. I know it's dead but... I was only about 95% sure. Idiot should of been 100% Just the slightest hint of doubt but it was there churring in my guts. Let's get everyone gathered up and go find my Bison.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

It was easy to follow the heavy tracks but there wasn't a single drop of blood. There it is partially hidden in the shade of the cedar trees it crashed into. Doesn't look all that huge at first but with every step it gets a little bigger. Feels so great when a leg is flipped and all doubt is gone. Smiles all around as the tag is punched.























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

The realization of what's just happened sets in. 16 years of waiting and by 10am opening morning the tag is notched. Seems like it went way to quickly.







But the work has yet to start.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Stripped her down to nothing and packed all of her out






























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Last load


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Stayed a few more days and while we spotted plenty of good bucks a few good bulls and more stupid horses than you could shake a stick at, we never turned another single buffalo up. Hopefully the other tag holders didn't have the same problem. Be interesting to see what the statics say next year.
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hope you enjoyed the pictures. I sure enjoyed myself on the bookcliffs.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That was fantastic! Thanks for taking us along with you, both the pictures and the write up were top notch


----------



## scattergun (Jul 26, 2013)

Fabulous, very impressive, too many of the success stories here and the "slam bam thank you mam" type, and all are pretty much the same. But not here!! Thank you for a fantastic writeup and a mountain of pictures! It was almost like being there with you,
Congratulations are very well deserved!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fantastic job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice and well done!

I too just spent a week in the cliffs.

The wild horse situation out there is COMPLETELY out of control.
The deer and elk winter grounds are getting damage beyond repair.

Bad situation for sure.
Declining elk and deer numbers are obvious.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow!! Way to go!! That was a great write up also. Sounds like an incredible once in a lifetime hunt that you made the best of!! Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome stuff! Thanks for the write up. And congrats on the OIL trophy.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Great story! congrats on your success!!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for taking us along. Great story and pictures.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

After meticulously processing everything at home I pretty sure I'm well over 400lbs in the freezer. I haven't ate a steak yet but the tenders were fabulous and the so was a roast. I also smoked the ribs which were very beef like in texture and favor, even the wife can't wait to eat the other side.








Wall space at my house is pretty limited so I opted to do a euro but kinda regret it now. 





























Bison are sure a awesome critter, wish this was a twice in a lifetime tag but then that's just being greedy.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

That is such a neat European! I hesitated opening this thread but am glad I did. Appreciate your insight and wonderful way of placing me with you in a magical way. Glad you have so many photos along the way of the story. It brings all of it to fruition.
Thank you.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome, write up! I am hoping my wife draws that in the next couple years. I wish I had Bison point, but I am stuck in the sinking ship of moose points.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

This is my favorite thread! 

Thanks for (virtually) taking us along with you.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, what a great story. Good job !!!

Only problem is I'm sitting on 19 buffalo points. 
This is making me very antsy to go. 
I've been thinking about doing the cow hunt as well. Would be able to get a tag for sure, before I get much older...........


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

No, everyone stick with the hunter's choice. Just stay the course! 

Please...


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome story and pics. Thanks for sharing. 

I have 20 points on bison, and have also been getting antsy and considering jumping to a cow. But right now I'm thinking I'll stick with it for about 5 more years and see if I can get lucky, because I'm on 17 points for LE elk and hope to draw that in the mean time to satisfy any "itch" I may have.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

This thread is freaking cool!!

Congratulations on a great hunt.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Congratulations on the hunt of a lifetime and good job on the write up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I really enjoyed your write up and photos. Thank you for taking the time to share the details and congrats on an amazing adventure!


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Interesting perspective. I guess other animals are easier to tell the gender apart. Love the Euro as well. Great work and love the pictures and story.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

elkunited said:


> Interesting perspective. I guess other animals are easier to tell the gender apart. Love the Euro as well. Great work and love the pictures and story.


Here's the Wyoming check sheet for quick reference on identification.
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Awsome write-up! I felt like I was there with you. Thank you for sharing the entire process from scouting to pack-out to dinner table. I really enjoy the whole process that is hunting. You had a great adventure that I hope I can go on some day!


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice Job!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I have to have read this a dozen times now since you posted it, and am now completely amped up for my AK bison hunt here in 3 weeks!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

johnnycake said:


> I have to have read this a dozen times now since you posted it, and am now completely amped up for my AK bison hunt here in 3 weeks!


Are those wood bison? It'll be awesome either way. 
It amazes me how these huge creatures can disappear. One of my buddies summed it up best -- if these **** things were smaller we would never even see them.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

weaversamuel76 said:


> Are those wood bison? It'll be awesome either way.
> It amazes me how these huge creatures can disappear. One of my buddies summed it up best -- if these **** things were smaller we would never even see them.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Alaska's Wood Bison herd isn't huntable yet. My tag is for one of the free ranging herds of plains bison that was introduced in 1928.

After my 2012 Henry's cow hunt at the end of December I realized that these things are really the +1000lbs offspring of mountain goats and invisible bulldozers. I wish we could get the support for a much more widespread reintroduction effort of bison to their native ranges. They are just too cool.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I once passed up a call to hunt cows on Henry mountains early on. That was way before I understood Utah's point system short falls.
It'll be awesome for you to chase a big bull now. Very few get a chance (unless you know a board member in Utah) to go after free range bison twice. Can't wait to see how it shakes out for you I'm going to keep applying in Arizona and Wyoming for a bull tag myself. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That was an awesome write up. Loved all the pictures. Thanks for taking the time to do that!! 

Congrats on your trophy!


----------



## headbones (Sep 7, 2019)

My daughter has this hunt starting on Nov. 6. Will be an adventure. I really enjoyed the play by play story of your hunt. Super fun to read and see pictures unfold! What an adventure. In the old days, mountain men didn't shoot bull bison unless that's all they had to choose from, cow bison were much tastier!! I am sure your cow was worth the wait. Thanks for sharing, gives me hope! JW


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Please forgive me for not knowing the answer as I know nothing about bison hunting, but what would have happened had the bison you shot been a bull?


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

shaner said:


> Please forgive me for not knowing the answer as I know nothing about bison hunting, but what would have happened had the bison you shot been a bull?


 They included something with the tag or in review video Basically--You have to harvest the meat and then self report to closest office (price for this unit) or it is concerned poaching. The officer will come out take possession of the meat and determine if a citation will be issued.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

headbones said:


> My daughter has this hunt starting on Nov. 6. Will be an adventure. I really enjoyed the play by play story of your hunt. Super fun to read and see pictures unfold! What an adventure. In the old days, mountain men didn't shoot bull bison unless that's all they had to choose from, cow bison were much tastier!! I am sure your cow was worth the wait. Thanks for sharing, gives me hope! JW


Should be a great time. I believe in the late hunt they push out into flats and are a bit easier to locate but just I heard. Good luck!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

